# On a 2ww wait and do not fit in



## Lilla My (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi all!

There has been a hiatus in my membership............ We are on 2ww now and I have been in bed for days with a stomach virus and having paracetamol and last nite these awful cramps and pinkish blood and a couple of streaks. ET was last Wednesday with DEIvf. not due to test till the 18th December! Wow, thats longer than 14 days! The clinic give no advice and say just do as normal. 
They were very happy for me to drink coke at A&E to settle the stomach! (i must say the extreemfull painful swelling that sent us to A&E on sunday night is starting to go down!) and my mobility is returning! Trying to gain some hope today.  that it is a implant bleed! still feeling campy and dizzy all these could be side effects of the oestrogen an progesterone suppositories? 
Oh oh oh! Feeling alone in this dark country not sure there was any light today! I am so wishing for a warm bath but don't dare until after the 18th! The swedes don't do baths as they say it is unhygienic and a threat to climate change!


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi, i just wanted to say that I hope you are feeling better and that everything has begun to settle down for you, how awful to have such a yukky tummy bug and during your TWW, hope things are a little brighter today   , 
Take care and all the best for your test date, mine is on the 18th also  
   

Best wishes, MV


----------



## Lilla My (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you MV,

Feeling so guilty staying in bed. I am so exhausted! Light bleed eased off......... . But the pinkness has come back this morning and have cramps again. My DH had the New flu jab day before yesterday from his work and I have started sneezing and nose is irritated and streaming (think it is progesterone side effect been coming and going with and without headaches!). If it wasn't bad enough with pain from the stomach virus and cramping pain. 
Off to an appointment with GYNE set up by the A&E from last Sunday night, to check the infection. I am so worried that 2 days a go I also got a little clot. which is a big worry. I used to get lots due to the En dometriosis but had a really good surgery done 31st August and my pelvic pain which disabled me was lifted. But due to down regulating got fibromyolia , or some sort of joint pain ( still a problem since taking Zoladex for Endo in 2006) and had to go to rehabilitation ( water aerobics) to bring the body strength up again to be strong enough to carry a baby to full term.    

Does anyone else have similar side effects? Sometimes I feel so alone here!
I have made a couple of new girlfriends here in this country but they have now moving on to there second or third child! Luckily I have a VPN and can watch Eastenders and Strictly come Dancing! My lifesaver! 
I would have normally have to sorted Christmas out by now but not come even close!!!!! I would have tucked in to the Bristol cream by now and made the gingerbread houses and cookies and put the decorations up!!!!
You have to start early here due to only 2 shops with English products ( and they run out quickly!) and certainly had no energy to make Christmas pudding or Christmas cake this year! We have as yet not received a red cross parcel from my daddy seems everyone is feeling the pinch! So it defiantly does not feel like Christmas in this home!  please please please stick! 
Does anyone else have these symptoms? Trying to relax but easier said than done!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I really hope that everythingis ok and you are soon feeling better, maybe and hopefully you had implantation bleed

L x


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

2WW isn't very fun at all.  

Hoping for a positive outcome for you!

Just a pointer though, if you do get the BFP check with your clinic re their opinion on you having a bath.  My clinic has told me no baths until around 16 weeks as drastic temperature changes (especially heat related) not good for developing babies.  Also to reduce chance of water getting where it shouldn't and causing an infection.

Good luck hun
xx


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Lilla My, how are you feeling today? I hope you are a little better  

Just to let you know I don't have the same symptoms as yourself and thankfully didn't have a stomach virus but I have been totally wiped out this time and have spent ages and ages in bed too - I'm kind of fed up being in bed but just feel so exhausted. I was due to return to work on WED after being off all the previous week and Mon/Tues due to EC pain and then Et and I went in on Wed and they sent me home again and was back in in bed by 12.30! 

Perhaps the bleed ing is implantation bleeding as this could be about the right time for it now? Or maybe as a result of the infection? I hope the gynae appoint goes well and helps put your mind at ease.  

As for Christmas, as you say by now it's usually all go but I have done very little, no tree, nothing yet either and really can't even be bothered with it tis year 

Sorry for all the moaning, having a bit off an off day today and not feeeling that hopeful to be honest   

This really hasn't cheered you up at all I'm sure but will be thinking of you.    The girls on here are great and are wonderful at pulling you through and it is sometimes just so reassuring to feel that you are not alone. Take care, MV


----------



## Lilla My (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you for replying to my mail. Nope still feeling tired and exhausted. No have not taken a bath. But thank you for the information. Make sure my DH is around for me to take a shower and I get dizzy.......... 
It is like one day on and one day off with a little pink bleed and and old blood. This is such a emotional rollacoaster! 5 days to go until testing!   
We are going to be Pregnant before Christmas !    
Have been preparing my gingerbread dough to bake Gingerbreads tomorrow. The home smells divine, missing my glass of sherry though to feel in the festive season! But once again feeling positive after my mails. It really lifted my mood.
Best of luck to other wonderful ladies on there 2ww.


----------



## Lilla My (Dec 8, 2009)

Tested a BFN this morning! That was a donated egg and feeling sad. My DH tested with me before he went to work. 
Why oh why could it not stick? This was our last and final chance and we are too old for Adoption me, 39 and DH 44.
 Why could we not have something positive happen to us for a change!. Oh my, oh my.............


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi, sorry to read of your news. Tested here too this morning and another BFN - just so sad  

Wishing you all the very best, take care, MV xx


----------

